# 
.    ,              ?            ?    . . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

** ,  ...          ,     poltavaforum???       ? Google  ? ...,     ,            ... ?  
,  ...    (* ,   * )   **    ...   
...    ?   ,   ?  
...     ,         ,     , -  ,     ...        **:        ,    -  ...   ,     -  ,   ,  ...    , ...     ... -.

----------

